# critiques



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. i was wondering if someone can help me?

I've been looking for some critiques of a open show that was held in May this year. from the Marlborough & district canine society.
But dog.biz, ourdogs and dogworld wants me to pay £££££ for one piece of info.
Has anyone got one of these accounts? so i can read what was wrote?

please help guys

thank you


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't buy the dog papers because can't afford it  I'm hoping someone will beable to tell me Blu's from Poodle Club of Scotland but there has loads I've wanted to see.

Sometimes at Ch shows the papers are free.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

same reason here.

ps i love your Blu!!!!!
very handsome


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I can have a look at Dog World online for you. Presuming it is for Bassets??


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't fine any critique for Bassets I'm afraid only some of the working breeds and PBGV & GBGV's!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I will take a look and get back to you - unfortunately, in my experience, far too many Open show critiques are STILL not being printed  - last time I totted up, I had about 40 odd missing for mine 

ETA - Nothing for Bassetts in Our Dogs I'm afraid


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks everyone, it was worth a try.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

swarthy said:


> I will take a look and get back to you - unfortunately, in my experience, far too many Open show critiques are STILL not being printed  - last time I totted up, I had about 40 odd missing for mine
> 
> ETA - Nothing for Bassetts in Our Dogs I'm afraid


It really is frustrating when no critique appears isn't it!!

I have only been to 2 champs shows this year, May & August and got a 2nd in my class at the May show. I am still waiting for the critique which was a breed specialist which is even more disappointing. I contacted both dog papers a couple of weeks ago and neither one had had a critique submission from the judge so that is another judge that won't be getting an entry from me again if he can't be bothered to do critiques no point in wasting my time and money if I am never going to know what he thought


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

basi said:


> It really is frustrating when no critique appears isn't it!!
> 
> I have only been to 2 champs shows this year, May & August and got a 2nd in my class at the May show. I am still waiting for the critique which was a breed specialist which is even more disappointing. I contacted both dog papers a couple of weeks ago and neither one had had a critique submission from the judge so that is another judge that won't be getting an entry from me again if he can't be bothered to do critiques no point in wasting my time and money if I am never going to know what he thought


thats terrible, i thought Ch shows HAD to enter there critiques!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> thats terrible, i thought Ch shows HAD to enter there critiques!


They are suppose to


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> thats terrible, i thought Ch shows HAD to enter there critiques!


you need to report the judge to the KC...... if the judge doesn't submit a critique they can and do get fined.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> you need to report the judge to the KC...... if the judge doesn't submit a critique they can and do get fined.


does that include open shows?


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> does that include open shows?


It does yes!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

basi said:


> It does yes!


That's interesting. I have to say, I've only had one missing CH show critique (but then we probably get a lot less of those ) - but grrrrr - am missing far too many open show ones 

Trouble is - I guess most don't want to rock the boat


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Taken from here Show Regulations - FAQs - The Kennel Club

Q. What is a critique and why does a judge need to supply a critique?

A. A critique is a written report completed by the judge, where he/she will outline the relative virtues and weaknesses of the dogs they have judged at a show, and explaining why they have chosen one dog above another. Exhibitors really want to see them as they want to know what a judge thought about their dog.

They are sent to the 2 dog papers; Dog World and Our Dogs, and are printed along with the results.

The KC recognised that some judges weren't supplying critiques to the dog press and brought in a regulation in July 2004, which states that judges must submit critiques for the first two placings in each class at Championship shows and Open Breed Shows.

Q. I haven't seen a copy of the critique for a show I entered - what should I do?

A. Once the exhibitor has written to the Kennel Club, we will write to the judge and ask them for a copy of the critique. Once we have received it, we shall send a copy onto the exhibitor. If a judge isn't able to send a critique we will warn them that they have to keep critiques in future. If they fail to supply critiques after being warned the matter is referred to the SEC and they may be fined.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm re-reading that it says open "breed shows" so maybe not open shows afterall!! Though I think it should be all shows!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It does say in some judging contracts, for general open shows, the judge has to do a critique.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> It does say in some judging contracts, for general open shows, the judge has to do a critique.


for some open shows you have to sign to say you'll send the secretary a copy of your critique.( i had to for Truro and that was a good few years ago now!)

I think its bad manners not to send in one tbo, there's one quy i know who of never does !


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Its not always that the judge doesn't send them in. We went to an open show about 3 years ago.The critique never appeared in either of the papers but I spoke to the judge and she had sent them in.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Its not always that the judge doesn't send them in. We went to an open show about 3 years ago.The critique never appeared in either of the papers but I spoke to the judge and she had sent them in.


If you send an email to DW asking if they've received a critque for a particular show they will reply to it and let you know if they have or not.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> If you send an email to DW asking if they've received a critque for a particular show they will reply to it and let you know if they have or not.


might give it a go then.......i'll let you know the results


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

yes you must ( my friend gets to type the critiques at DW LOL)


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> If you send an email to DW asking if they've received a critque for a particular show they will reply to it and let you know if they have or not.


I emailed DW about an open show in June and they emailed back to say they never recieved the critique


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I emailed DW about an open show in June and they emailed back to say they never recieved the critique


a bummer when thats happens. i never enter under that judge again!. was that the whitstable show?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> a bummer when thats happens. i never enter under that judge again!. was that the whitstable show?


No It was Guildford Open Show and I really looking forward to reading views on my pup


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> No It was Guildford Open Show and I really looking forward to reading views on my pup


who was the judge?


----------

